# My precious new granddaughter



## BlunderWoman (Oct 30, 2016)

What's special about this photo is that the baby was actually sound asleep when this picture was taken. Makes me wonder what she was so happily dreaming about  She inherited her Nana's dimples


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 30, 2016)

What an angel, happy dreams there for that little one! :love_heart:  You must be so proud!


----------



## BlunderWoman (Oct 30, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> What an angel, happy dreams there for that little one! :love_heart:  You must be so proud!



Thank you so much Sea. Yes I am very proud. She's so adorable I can barely take it


----------



## Carla (Oct 30, 2016)

So beautiful, look at those cheeks! Sweet little smile, she has hair and long eyelashes too. What a cutie!


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 30, 2016)

Awwww I love it! Yup we should have had the grand's first. Nothing like a grand-baby to make you appreciate life!!!


----------



## BlunderWoman (Oct 30, 2016)

Carla said:


> So beautiful, look at those cheeks! Sweet little smile, she has hair and long eyelashes too. What a cutie!



Thank you Carla. You know she looks like both her mom and her dad right now. That may change later, but right now I think she looks like both of them 




fureverywhere said:


> Awwww I love it! Yup we should have had the grand's first. Nothing like a grand-baby to make you appreciate life!!!



True Fur, they sure make life special


----------



## Buckeye (Oct 30, 2016)

What a cutie!  Enjoy them while they're little.  The grow up so fast it will make your head spin!
Congratulations.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 31, 2016)

OMG that is soooo adorable!!  :love_heart:


----------



## bluebreezes (Oct 31, 2016)

What a sweet face! She's dreaming about how loved she is ...


----------



## BlunderWoman (Oct 31, 2016)

Thank you to all for the kind comments and for sharing a bit of my joy with me


----------



## Bobw235 (Oct 31, 2016)

Very cute expression. Very nice shot!


----------



## Jackie22 (Oct 31, 2016)

She is adorable, BW.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Oct 31, 2016)

Awwww,what a cutie. And yes,I see those dimples!


----------



## Gemma (Oct 31, 2016)

What a little sweetheart!  :love_heart:


----------



## jujube (Oct 31, 2016)

She is so precious!  All that hair, eyelashes and that beautiful smile....not to mention that dimple and the chubby cheeks.  She looks so kissable.  Lucky Grandma!


----------



## DaveA (Nov 1, 2016)

What a little sweetheart - -  but I'm jealous - - -I wish I had that much hair!!!!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 1, 2016)

Sweetest little baby. Do you live nearby so you can baby sit?


----------



## anodyne (Nov 1, 2016)

So sweet! When I held my babies I didn't think I could ever feel more love and utter joy....until I held my grand-babies!


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Nov 1, 2016)

She's adorable! Looks like she's a happy baby.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 3, 2016)

We were just blessed with a great grandson, born on Sept. 15th and have a great grand-daughter expected on Nov. 11th (or sooner if you could see her mom -LOL).  Thankfully, both are nearby as are most of our kids and grandkids.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 3, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> What's special about this photo is that the baby was actually sound asleep when this picture was taken. Makes me wonder what she was so happily dreaming about  She inherited her Nana's dimples


Oh, she is so precious!


----------

